# offshore noobie



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

looking to go offshore. very flexible schedule. good on the boat. hard worker. will pay. would love to go!!!


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll keep you in mind as I have a flexible schedule also. Basically can fish anytime. I would like to do a state water run next week (can't make it this week). If the forecast next week looks good I will get back to you to see if you are interested. I think the catch has been pretty good.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll keep you in mind, or better for you to pm me you're phone #, & i'll have it there for future trips. I always like to meet new 2coolers that are willing, to have fun, help out on boat clean up, & share expenses. Wade


----------

